# March Meeting



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The March Meeting will be held in Columbus on March 22nd at 2pm. For more info, please see the website.

For those who don not have access to the site or would like to become a member, you can send me a PM with your e-mail address and I will send you an invite to the club. You can also go to the above link and request access to the website if you are not yet a member of SWOAPE.


----------

